# Help, where to start!



## rhojoh

Hi, my name is Rhona and I need help. I'm really stuck with where to start looking for a reputable cockapoo breeder? My husband and I both grew up with family dogs and have decided the time is right to welcome a puppy into our lives. We have a loving home with 2 lovely children aged 9 and 13 and we are all ready to make this committment. We have researched breeds and keep coming back to cockapoo's because of their loyalty, love, trainability and family orientated tendancies would fit perfectly with our family.

Now we are ready to welcome our new addition, we are just uncertain about where to go? There are so many different sites and 'breeders' on line, please can anyone recommend someone in the North West area?


----------



## Lottierachel

Welcome! Such an exciting time when you have made the decision to gt a cockapoo, but scary too!

There is a really good thread which gives great information, I've posted a link to it:
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8339

I know anzil is a highly regarded breeder based in Liverpool, there are several anzil dogs on here and the 2 that I have had the pleasure of meeting are lovely! A little further afield is Lorton cockapoos, based in barnoldswick.

Here's a link to all the UK registered cockapoo breeders.

http://breedersonline.co.uk/dog-breeders.asp?breed=Cockapoo

Good luck in your search and let us know how you gt on


----------



## rhojoh

Hi thankyou for your reply. We are very excited about welcoming our new addition. 

I have seen a breeder called Rosedaledoodles and was wondering if you had maybe heard of them? There site states they are council registered and have been breeding for over 30 years and mum and dad can be met with the litters on viewing??

I will have a look at anzil as well.

Thanks


----------



## emjon123

We visited Rosedale but ended up getting our little one from Anzil and have no regrets. I had no problems with Rosedale but they did not really ask us
any questions! I got a great feeling from Anthony at Anzil and would recommend him to anyone.

We have had our pup four weeks today and travelled from Scotland to get her. Would do it again in a minute.

Good luck.


----------



## DB1

Anzil's website is down but if you google it you will find Anthony's tel number, my boy is from him. Heard good things about Rosedale too.


----------



## Lottierachel

Yes I've heard positive things about rosedale too. Here are a couple of threads that mention them

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=10341&highlight=Rosedale

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8228&highlight=Rosedale

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=7121

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=379&highlight=Rosedale

X


----------



## rhojoh

That's really helpful - I'll have a look for Anzil's email as well

Thankyou


----------



## Freya

I got Bella from a breeder called Zillah Parr who lives in Liverpool, she breeds cockapoos and her son is Anthony of Anzil cockapoos and they used to breed together, she has years of experience in breeding. Bella is a joy, a very calm natured dog. Bellas dad is one Anthony's dogs. I have only heard good things about Anzils too.
Getting a cockapoo has been one of the best things we have done, she has fitted in to the family so well and is brilliant with my 3 daughters.


----------



## leilaputri1

Hi, I'm new here too and have been doing lots of research through past threads to find a breeder that people seem to be happy with. My list so far, if you are interested, includes Anzil (Anthony) in Liverpool-07871907532; his mum Zillah Parr-07504619046; Nicki Alderton in Chieveley (breeds F2s) who has 2 roan pups available on the Preloved site at the mo; Sharron Johnson in Maidstone, Kent who has a roan litter due this month and a 12wk apricot pup available now-01622861675 or 07415871108; Christine Cassidy (charmilacockapoos.com) in Thornhill, Dewsbury. I would also consider looking at Jukee Doodles and Sylml. Obviously do your own research but hope it gives you somewhere to start. The criteria I used were health tests, breeders who loved their dogs and happy owners. 
Happy puppy hunting,
Leigh


----------



## DB1

There are some really good larger scale breeders which most of these are, but don't rule out occasional hobby breeders, as long as they know what they are talking about and do all the right health testing, may just be harder to find the right pup at the right time though. (I am very happy with my Anzil boy, but also know of lovely dogs from home breeders).


----------



## mandym

Out of this list the only one i would recommend is anzils,they clearly love their dogs and puppies are beautiful and healthy from health tested parent and they dont over breed,something i strongly disagree with.there are many loving home breeders out there throughout the uk who health test and have happy healthy home raised pups,hope you find your perfect puppy soon xxx


----------



## rhojoh

Thank you everyone for your replies, I spoke to Anthony at Anzils today, what a lovely man. Hopefully going to see him in a few weeks when the next pups are due!


----------



## femmedufromage

leilaputri1 said:


> Hi, I'm new here too and have been doing lots of research through past threads to find a breeder that people seem to be happy with. My list so far, if you are interested, includes Anzil (Anthony) in Liverpool-07871907532; his mum Zillah Parr-07504619046; Nicki Alderton in Chieveley (breeds F2s) who has 2 roan pups available on the Preloved site at the mo; Sharron Johnson in Maidstone, Kent who has a roan litter due this month and a 12wk apricot pup available now-01622861675 or 07415871108; Christine Cassidy (charmilacockapoos.com) in Thornhill, Dewsbury. I would also consider looking at Jukee Doodles and Sylml. Obviously do your own research but hope it gives you somewhere to start. The criteria I used were health tests, breeders who loved their dogs and happy owners.
> Happy puppy hunting,
> Leigh


My boy is from Sharron Johnson and he is a lovely dog. Few problems to start off with though but all sorted out.


----------

